# Rear Brake Upgrade for Spec-V Sentra



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Since the new Spec-V uses 1st generation Altima brakes, does anyone know if there is a big brake kit out there being offered for the rear of the Spec-V?


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

why ?
There is no point imo.

I have a 2001 Sentra SE, same brakes as the Spec V.

Ive done many many many many hours of lapping on a road course. And on stock OEM discs with Hawk HP+ front pads and MetalMasters in the rear.

There is no bias feel and there was no fade. Granted now I feel I need SS lines, but thats beside the point.

There is no need to upgrade your rear brakes.

front:11.25" 
rear: 10.5"


Most cars our size have front brakes that are 10.5 inches.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

i'm looking for help here, not your opinion on what or why I'm looking to upgrade to big brakes.

move along and continue road racing or help out!


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

*** havent had coffee yet ***


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

you gave your opinion when you said there is no point.

the point is that if Nissan is using Altima brakes for the Spec-V, and if there is a big brake system out there for the Spec-V, then more than likely they would fit on an Altima.

sorry you took offense to my sarcasm about moving along, nothing was intended for you to get bent about...

do you know if this product is being made or offered by anyone?

btw, why would you think i'm sitting on a ladder looking down at folks?


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Your right 

Havent had my coffee yet, I didint like your reply.
Felt like you where asking for help, but didint want any...
anyways it was my perception.

I'll look into it. 
If I where in your choose, Id do a search on the b15sentra.net forum if 
you havent already, its the most likely place to find that info.

oh and btw, ya "no point" was too finaly of an opinion, but I still asked why 
like I said in the poste I censored , If I knew why you wanted bigger brakes in teh rear of your altima, still might help on finding a solution. Sometimes bigger brakes (especially in the rear) arent necessary. Different disc, pad compound, etc... can solve whatever problem your having... depending on the situation of course.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

appreciate your understanding  

and i will search on b15sentra.net as well.

as you know, i have very, very good braking now. i'm trying to modulate the pressure b/t front and rear without so much nose dive. i have a proportioning valve system now, but not installed on the car. my goal is to have the vehicle set-up so that is 'squats' evenly under braking and not so much dive, and at the same time, avoiding the kicking out of either end. fwd car braking like a rwd drive, that would be awesome if the caliper are in the correctly mounted positions, right?

again, thanks for your help!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Black Hornet said:


> Since the new Spec-V uses 1st generation Altima brakes, does anyone know if there is a big brake kit out there being offered for the rear of the Spec-V?


You can switch your brakes for the ones on a A33 Maxima which are 10.9". The caliper bolts right up and the parking brake cable bolts on. You just got to drill the rear rotors for 4x114.3 bolt pattern.

Fastbrakes can supply you with the rotors.

Mike


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> You can switch your brakes for the ones on a A33 Maxima which are 10.9". The caliper bolts right up and the parking brake cable bolts on. You just got to drill the rear rotors for 4x114.3 bolt pattern.
> 
> Fastbrakes can supply you with the rotors.
> 
> Mike


you da man, Mike! thanks!


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

i just called and left a message for Brian to give me a buzz. once again, thanks.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Black Hornet said:


> i just called and left a message for Brian to give me a buzz. once again, thanks.


Brian just returned my call, Phoenix time 5:30AM woo hoo! He is going to start an R&D project that could potentially involve three different diameter set-ups: 10.2, 10.9 and the old 280Z set-up of 11 point something. I'm getting pretty darn excited that this is now a reality!


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey glad to hear it man.
Once you get some info, on results or whatnot let us know


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

SpIcEz said:


> Hey glad to hear it man.
> Once you get some info, on results or whatnot let us know


you bet!


----------

